# Bailey's



## Paparoksguitar (Dec 25, 2007)

I woke up today to the surprise of a Digital rebel XT!!! (since it's christmas) And so after getting taught about how everything works by a friend, i started messing around, i shot this:







I did by no means get paid for this. I am not nearly qualified to get paid, the only reason I am saying this is because I'm not sure if this is supposed to be in this forum. But if it's not in the right forum please move it, and I'm sorry.

Anyways i would love some comments, I shot this with my Digital rebel XT and did a tiny but of post work.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 25, 2007)

I think it's a little underexposed, but it's still a neat shot.


----------



## bemmermazda (Dec 26, 2007)

Pretty impressive for your first day with the camera. I had the Xt as my main camera for a few months. Takes great pictures, durable and small.

But its no D70. hehe. Just playing, enjoy and merry christmas man.


----------



## antoine (Dec 26, 2007)

Not a bad shot for a first timer 
I love your idea of making the outline white to emphasize the bottle but I think the picture is too bright, you should make it more darker so that the text of the bottle would be more emphasized too.


----------



## Paparoksguitar (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I think the bottle probably should be brighter. It's kinda hard to get the hang of having to adjust the exposure and the aperture and get them to work well, but i think I'm getting the hang of it.
I appriciate your thoughts.


----------

